# Colt Det. Special NIB?



## roadkingjim (Apr 9, 2007)

To any Colt wheel gun experts, I have a question. I purchased a brand new Detective Special 28 years ago and never fired it. Still have the box with numbers to match. Pristine condition. Not that I want to sell it but now that I feel the need to carry a weapon, I wonder if I should buy a pocket gun and keep the colt as a collector piece? Wonder what it's worth? Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well that little old Colt is worth about three times or more than what you paid for it if it is unfired with box and papers. Now that's way more than what you can pick up a used S&W of the same size for. I would go with the used S&W. Tell me one thing, how could you not use such a fine revolver in all that time? Mine are lucky if they make 48hrs. Good luck with it.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If it is truely unfired and with all boxes/papers, then it would definitely be a collectors piece. Heck, even if you didn't have the box/papers, it would still command a very good price.

Since there are better "pocket" guns out there, if I were you, I would spend about $400 and get an airweight S&W (assuming you would want another revolver). If you didn't have the money to do so, you could sell the Colt and probably get enough to pay for two airweight .38's, or a scandium .357.

I'm not trying to knock the Colt (I have one too), but nowadays it is too heavy for it's caliber to make a good pocket pistol. I just have one because I like them, and it serves as a hide gun near the front door, ready to grab if I have to answer an unexpected doorbell....

PhilR.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

How about showing us a picture of that gem.

And yes get another working gun.

:smt1099


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Mine are lucky if they make 48hrs.


I congratulate you on your restraint. My new pistols often don't make it 45 minutes*......

PhilR.

*time for initial cleaning at my dealer's kitchen table, and then drive to the range. Fortunately, he understands that it is a sickness.......


----------



## roadkingjim (Apr 9, 2007)

*Why never fired.*

Well, back when I bought the gun and had to wait two months for my permit. My cousin had a Python and a Detective Special. I shot both and loved the Python but didn't care much, shooting wise, for the DS. So I never shot this gun. It is without question new and never fired. I recently purchased a Sig Elite 229 and have been shooting that. Nice gun. Sorry Colt fans. I,m considering a S&W air weight for that reason. More so now. This is my first post and I will post a picture as soon as I learn how to. Thanks guys!


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

I bought a nickle Detective Special a couple of years ago and I use it! They don't make em like that anymore. I say shoot it and carry it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think you should just set it aside (or send it to me, ha..ha) and as Baldy said, buy a J frame .38 Spl. S&W to carry. That Colt is too good to shoot after all these years. Just my nickle's worth. :smt023


----------



## ednred (Jan 27, 2008)

Another great option for a pocket wheel gun is the Colt Cobra. Same size as the DS, but with an alloy frame. And six rounds instead of five.

You can find plenty of used Cobras on websites like Gunbroker and Auction Arms.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

ednred said:


> Another great option for a pocket wheel gun is the Colt Cobra. Same size as the DS, but with an alloy frame. And six rounds instead of five.
> 
> You can find plenty of used Cobras on websites like Gunbroker and Auction Arms.


Being a Colt lover, I will stand corrected and switch my vote from the S&W previously recommended to the Colt Cobra. Thanks for reminding me, ednred.:smt033


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

ednred said:


> Another great option for a pocket wheel gun is the Colt Cobra. Same size as the DS, but with an alloy frame. And six rounds instead of five.


Reading the above statement leads me to believe that the DS holds only five rounds. If I'm interpreting correctly, then I would have to say that your statement is incorrect. The DS holds six lovely rounds of .38 special.

The only reason why I don't carry my DS is that it's a bit heavy for it's caliber/capaciy. I would think that a Cobra would make a great pocket gun, especially since it holds 20% more rounds than does a S&W Airweight.*

PhilR.

*20% sounds more impressive than just saying "1"......


----------



## ednred (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion. The DS and the Cobra are both six shooters. 

I was comparing them both to the S&W five shooter.

Ed


----------

